# per sé(se) stesso/ da sé(se) stesso



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Sbrigarsela per se stessa non ha senso....Si direbbe sbrigarsela da sé (ed in questo caso puoi usare l'accento).



Da un po' di tempo, comunque, scrivere 'sé stesso' non è più errore. Quindi Femmejolie aveva scritto bene.


----------



## sabrinita85

vikgigio said:


> Da un po' di tempo, comunque, scrivere 'sé stesso' non è più errore. Quindi Femmejolie aveva scritto bene.


Non riesco ad abituarmici...
A parte che anche Leopardi scriveva _sé stesso_ (su alcune cose era ignorantello), però ecco, io lo preferisco senza accento.


----------



## vikgigio

sabrinita85 said:


> Non riesco ad abituarmici...
> A parte che anche Leopardi scriveva _sé stesso_ (su alcune cose era ignorantello), però ecco, io lo preferisco senza accento.



Scrivere _sé stesso_ non è certo sintomo d'ignoranza.. anzi, secondo me eliminare quella regola inutilmente complicata secondo cui _sé _perde l'accento davanto a stesso/a/i/e è solo semplificare la lingua. Il fatto che non ci si riesca ad abituare è normalissimo, dal momento che ci hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a scuola per anni. Fortunatamente l'Accademia della Crusca ha deliberato in favore della sua soppressione, e già in molte grammatiche e dizionarii viene consigliato l'uso di 'sé stesso'.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Scrivere _sé stesso_ non è certo sintomo d'ignoranza.. anzi, secondo me eliminare quella regola inutilmente complicata secondo cui _sé _perde l'accento davanto a stesso/a/i/e è solo semplificare la lingua. Il fatto che non ci si riesca ad abituare è normalissimo, dal momento che ci hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a scuola per anni. Fortunatamente l'Accademia dell Crusca ha deliberato in favore della sua soppressione, e già in molte grammatiche e dizionarii ne viene consigliato l'uso.


Direi sfortunatamente, visto che è una regola a cui siamo affezionati in molti.


----------



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Direi sfortunatamente, visto che è una regola a cui siamo affezionati in molti.



Addirittura affezionati?
Beh, nessuno in fondo vi obbliga ad adottarla, l'importante è che se io scrivo "sé stesso" finalmente nessuno può più correggermi.. questo lo considero già un gran passo avanti!


----------



## giovannino

vikgigio said:


> Scrivere _sé stesso_ non è certo sintomo d'ignoranza.. anzi, secondo me eliminare quella regola inutilmente complicata secondo cui _sé _perde l'accento davanto a stesso/a/i/e è solo semplificare la lingua. Il fatto che non ci si riesca ad abituare è normalissimo, dal momento che ci hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a scuola per anni. Fortunatamente l'Accademia della Crusca ha deliberato in favore della sua soppressione, e già in molte grammatiche e dizionarii viene consigliato l'uso di 'sé stesso'.


 
Già nel 1969 Migliorini,Tagliavini e Fiorelli scrivevano nel _Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia:_

"frequenti ma non giustificate le varianti grafiche *se stesso*, *se medesimo, *invece di *sé stesso*, *sé medesimo*"


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Addirittura affezionati?
> Beh, nessuno in fondo vi obbliga ad adottarla, l'importante è che se io scrivo "sé stesso" finalmente nessuno può più correggermi.. questo lo considero già un gran passo avanti!


Nonostante la mia giovane età io sono della "vecchia scuola" e per lo meno posso segnalare l'alternativa sapendo che è quella che si è sempre considerata corretta. 
Come ho detto in altri casi, si tratta di una di quelle nuove regole nate per adattarsi agli ignoranti di un tempo che non riuscivano a ricordare la differenza tra sé e se stesso.


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Grazie infinite, Claudine, davvero, queste sono le correzioni che mi interessano di più.
> Ho fatto una traduzione letterale dallo spagnolo.
> Ossia, da sé funziona come il suo equivalente inglese, molto interessante, mi hai fatto aprire gli occhi ( associavo da me/da te a a casa mia/a casa tua, ma da sé non può significare a casa sua,  )
> Non volevo dire sbrigarsela per sé stessa. Avevo scritto sbrigarsela (per sé stessa era un chiarimento fra parentesi)
> Sbrigarsela per sé stessa (uffa!, non mi suona affatto bene)
> Grazie, Claudine!


Sì, avevo immaginato qualcosa di questo processo mentale! 
Come hai visto, puoi scrivere anche sé stessa (anche se io preferisco il tradizionale se stessa).


----------



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Nonostante la mia giovane età io sono della "vecchia scuola" e per lo meno posso segnalare l'alternativa sapendo che è quella che si è sempre considerata corretta.
> Come ho detto in altri casi, si tratta di una di quelle nuove regole nate per adattarsi agli ignoranti di un tempo che non riuscivano a ricordare la differenza tra sé e se stesso.



Non è questa la ragione, te lo assicuro. Anzi, se fai un sondaggio, questa _vecchia_ regola è radicatissima anche fra molti 'ignoranti', come dici tu..
Il problema è che ci si è semplicemente resi conto che era un'inutile complicazione. Comunque mi sa che siamo sul thread sbagliato per simili disquisizioni.


----------



## claudine2006

vikgigio said:


> Non è questa la ragione, te lo assicuro. Anzi, se fai un sondaggio, questa _vecchia_ regola è radicatissima anche fra molti 'ignoranti', come dici tu..
> Il problema è che ci si è semplicemente resi conto che era un'inutile complicazione. Comunque mi sa che siamo sul thread sbagliato per simili disquisizioni.


Secondo me non era inutile...
Comunque hai ragione, stiamo uscendo fuori "thread".


----------



## femmejolie

Voi italiani mettete l'accento o meno?
Ho controllato su Google ed i risultati sono pari.


----------



## rocamadour

femmejolie said:


> Voi italiani mettete l'accento o meno?
> Ho controllato su Google ed i risultati sono pari.


*se stesso* senza accento
*sé* con accento (da non confondere con *se* condizionale)


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Voi italiani mettete l'accento o meno?
> Ho controllato su Google ed i risultati sono pari.


Come abbiamo già accennato in un altro thread, la regola voleva che si scrivesse senza accento, ma a quanto pare l'Accademia della Crusca ha ammesso anche la forma accentata. 
Io continuo a non metterlo, perché mi hanno insegnato che sé stesso  era un grave errore.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=353341


----------



## claudine2006

rocamadour said:


> *Se stesso* senza accento
> *Sé* con accento (da non confondere con *se* condizionale)


Esattamente, questa è la vecchia cara regola (che vogliono eliminare a quanto pare per comodità...ma, di chi?)


----------



## sabrinita85

Io scrivo:
*sé
se stesso*


----------



## rocamadour

claudine2006 said:


> Io continuo a non metterlo, perché mi hanno insegnato che sé stesso  era un grave errore.


Idem! Non riuscirò mai a scriverlo diversamente...


----------



## claudine2006

giovannino said:


> Già nel 1969 Migliorini,Tagliavini e Fiorelli scrivevano nel _Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia:_
> 
> "frequenti ma non giustificate le varianti grafiche *se stesso*, *se medesimo, *invece di *sé stesso*, *sé medesimo*"


Se abbiamo appurato che anche Leopardi usava la forma accentata, non si tratta semplicemente di un'evoluzione cronologica....


----------



## vikgigio

Come dicevo in un altro thread, mi rendo conto che è difficile sbarazzarsi di un'abitudine inveterata (non certo per colpa nostra), soprattutto quando si crede "utile" la vecchia regola. Provo a ragionare.. Allora: _sé_ lo scriviamo con l'accento per distinguerlo dal _se_ congiunzione: fin qui tutti d'accordo, no? Beh, prima di continuare io addirittura mi chiederei se davvero c'è confusione tra una congiunzione subordinante condizionale (se mangiassi...) e un pronome riflessivo tonico (per sé) viste le funzioni e le posizioni diversissime che ricoprono all'interno della frase... Ma comunque, chi ha stabilito questa regola evidentemente lo ha fatto perché ha riscontrato dei casi di confusione, quindi vogliamo fidarci di lui/loro. Ora continuerei chiedendomi: a cosa serve quindi scriverlo senza accento davanti a_ stesso/a/i/e_? I miei professori mi avrebbero risposto: "Beh, perché in quel caso non si confonde più".. Ok, ma che bisogno c'è di fare una seconda regola se non per complicare inutilmente le cose?
Non bastava la prima? Una volta distinti i due _sé_ c'era proprio bisogno di aggiungere carne al fuoco con questa postilla ulteriore? Il fatto che noi troviamo naturale o addirittura semplice questa regola, al punto che non vogliamo sbarazzarcene, è secondo voi dovuto al fatto che è davvero semplice e logica, o piuttosto perché ormai è entrata nei nostri automatismi? Vi invito a riflettere in merito.

Va da sé che io scrivo _sé stesso_ e non certo per comodità, tantomeno per ignoranza.


----------



## BlueWolf

Anch'io continuo e probabilmente continuerò a scrivere se stesso senza accento, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che mi sono abituato a questa grafia.
Sono invece ben contento che si sia modificata una regola che, a ben guardarla, non aveva motivo di esistere (sarebbe un po' come dire, *"e stato" si scrive senza accento perché tanto è ovvio che si tratta del verbo essere).
D'altra parte è proprio questo il modo in cui penso che andrebbero applicate le riforme ortografiche (soprattutto se minori come questa). Lasciate pure che "i più vecchi" continuino ad usare "se stesso" (che è comprensibilissimo), tanto le nuove generazioni noteranno da sole che si tratta di una regola inutile e l'applicaranno da soli.


----------



## rocamadour

... Nel mio caso è che sono "romantica" e mi ci sono affezionata! 
Scherzi a parte... Vista la mia età mi trovo in quella posizione per cui ho difficoltà, come dice vik, a "sbarazzarmi di un'abitudine inveterata". E poi in campo editoriale ci sono regole precise e se sei traduttore/correttore di bozze o simili le devi rispettare: ti hanno (giustamente e per fortuna, dal mio punto di vista) imposto di fare così quando hai incominciato e continuerai a farlo.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Anch'io continuo e probabilmente continuerò a scrivere se stesso senza accento, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che mi sono abituato a questa grafia.
> Sono invece ben contento che si sia modificata una regola che, a ben guardarla, non aveva motivo di esistere (sarebbe un po' come dire, *"e stato" si scrive senza accento perché tanto è ovvio che si tratta del verbo essere).
> D'altra parte è proprio questo il modo in cui penso che andrebbero applicate le riforme ortografiche (soprattutto se minori come questa). Lasciate pure che "i più vecchi" continuino ad usare "se stesso" (che è comprensibilissimo), tanto le nuove generazioni noteranno da sole che si tratta di una regola inutile e l'applicaranno da soli.


Ci sono anche tanti vecchi che lo scrivono con l'accento perché alla scuola elementare dormivano.... 
Scherzi a parte, a me la regola sembra utile. Se continuiamo così, cominceremo a togliere l'accento alla è predicato verbale, l'acca al verbo avere (terza persona singolare e terza persona plurale indic. pres.) visto che siamo così intelligenti da non poterci confondere....


----------



## rocamadour

Ritornando a quello che dicevo poc'anzi a proposito delle case editrici va comunque detto che ce ne sono alcune "elastiche" (o avanguardistiche, secondo i punti di vista): quando ho visto per la prima volta in libreria la copertina del libro di Oriana Fallaci _Intervista a sé stessa_ ho avuto un mancamento... 
Evidentemente la Fallaci era meno retrograda e conservatrice di me.


----------



## vikgigio

claudine2006 said:


> Ci sono anche tanti vecchi che lo scrivono con l'accento perché alla scuola elementare dormivano....
> Scherzi a parte, a me la regola sembra utile. Se continuiamo così, cominceremo a togliere l'accento alla è predicato verbale, l'acca al verbo avere (terza persona singolare e terza persona plurale indic. pres.) visto che siamo così intelligenti da non poterci confondere....



Mi preme capire perché giudichi utile quella regola. Finora non lo hai ancora spiegato.


----------



## BlueWolf

claudine2006 said:


> Ci sono anche tanti vecchi che lo scrivono con l'accento perché alla scuola elementare dormivano....
> Scherzi a parte, a me la regola sembra utile. Se continuiamo così, cominceremo a togliere l'accento alla è predicato verbale, l'acca al verbo avere (terza persona singolare e terza persona plurale indic. pres.) visto che siamo così intelligenti da non poterci confondere....


 
Claudine, capisco che il mondo ti stia crollando addosso con tutti questi cambiamenti grammaticali accettati dall'Accademia della Crusca (  ), ma non riesco a capire quel è la ragione per cui scrivere sé stesso sia tanto scandaloso. Come giustamente ha detto vikgigio, che bisogno c'è di fare questo caso particolare una volta che si è stabilita la differenza tra se e sé. È molto più logico in questo modo, che non nel vecchio. Anzi questo cambiamento salvaguarda proprio gli altri accenti e le altre acche. Altrimenti qualcuno avrebbe potuto a ragione trovare casi in cui si può fare a meno di essi, come nell'esempio del mio precedente post.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Anch'io continuo e probabilmente continuerò a scrivere se stesso senza accento, ma questo è dovuto al fatto che mi sono abituato a questa grafia.
> Sono invece ben contento che si sia modificata una regola che, a ben guardarla, non aveva motivo di esistere (sarebbe un po' come dire, *"e stato" si scrive senza accento perché tanto è ovvio che si tratta del verbo essere).
> D'altra parte è proprio questo il modo in cui penso che andrebbero applicate le riforme ortografiche (soprattutto se minori come questa). Lasciate pure che "i più vecchi" continuino ad usare "se stesso" (che è comprensibilissimo), tanto le nuove generazioni noteranno da sole che si tratta di una regola inutile e l'applicaranno da soli.


La mia professoressa di italiano, proprio su questo argomento, diceva sempre che al limite, possiamo anche scriverlo senza accento, ma se in una prova d'esame  o sul curriculum vitae ci ritrovassimo a scriverlo "alla nuova maniera", c'è il rischio di pregiudicare l'intero esito della prova o del colloquio, perché se a visionare lo scritto è una persona a cui piace usare la regola tradizionale, ci metteremmo in cattiva luce da soli.


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> La mia professoressa di italiano, proprio su questo argomento, diceva sempre che al limite, possiamo anche scriverlo senza accento, ma se in una prova d'esame o sul curriculum vitae ci ritrovassimo a scriverlo "alla nuova maniera", c'è il rischio di pregiudicare l'intero esito della prova o del colloquio, perché se a visionare lo scritto è una persona a cui piace usare la regola tradizionale, ci metteremmo in cattiva luce da soli.


 
Be', in questo caso sarebbe solo sintomo dell'ignoranza del professore, che ignora l'attuale regolamentazione dell'ortografia italiana, non certo dello studente, che l'ha legittimamente applicata.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Be', in questo caso sarebbe solo sintomo dell'ignoranza del professore, che ignora l'attuale regolamentazione dell'ortografia italiana, non certo dello studente, che l'ha legittimamente applicata.


Eh, ma vaglielo a dire che si è sbagliato, oppure vallo a dire a quello che non ti ha assunto perché magari pensa che anche se hai una laurea, sei un ignorante. 

Secondo me... è meglio continuare a scriverlo senza accento... almeno per qualche altro decennio finché la nuova regola non si assesti per bene un po' ovunque.
Poi per me, se ne possono anche sbarazzare, l'anarchia è il mio pane quotidiano.


----------



## BlueWolf

sabrinita85 said:


> Eh, ma vaglielo a dire che si è sbagliato, oppure vallo a dire a quello che non ti ha assunto perché magari pensa che anche se hai una laurea, sei un ignorante.


 
Ovvio, il coltello dalla parte del manico non ce l'hai tu.  



> Secondo me... è meglio continuare a scriverlo senza accento... almeno per qualche altro decennio finché la regola non si assesti per bene un po' ovunque.
> Poi per me, se ne possono anche sbarazzare, l'anarchia è il mio pane quotidiano.


 
Infatti secondo me è stata un'ottima idea accettare come valide entrambe le grafie.


----------



## kdl77

Mio modestissimo parere: le lingue si evolvono, ed è giusto che una lingua "viva" rappresenti le reali esigenze dei parlanti-scriventi.  

Ma il pericolo è l'eccessiva semplificazione.  

Regole grammaticali, convenzioni grafiche, e quant'altro, che solo perché "non indispensabili" vengono a poco a poco dimenticate... In fondo, se scrivo "io penso che è giusto" , si capisce, no? E allora perché continuare a usare il congiuntivo?  

Come sempre, l'ideale sarebbe un giusto equilibrio tra tradizione e innovazione.


----------



## reef

Volevo fare una domandina che ha più o meno a che fare con questo topic: quando usiamo l'espressione di* per sè* (es: "quel film, di per sè non è male"), dobbiamo mettere l'accento sul "se"?

Il dubbio mi è sorto vedendo che questa espressione è usata anche in inglese, presa pari pari dal latino e quindi senza accento. Quindi in italiano si crea una certa ambiguità: quando diciamo "per se", stiamo usando l'espressione originale latina o stiamo usando una traduzione italiana?


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso la regola è sempre la stessa, accento sul sè, eccetto nel caso in cui sia seguito da "stesso".
Quindi io direi: "di per sè" e "di per se stesso".


----------



## laurentius87

vikgigio said:


> Scrivere _sé stesso_ non è certo sintomo d'ignoranza.. anzi, secondo me eliminare quella regola inutilmente complicata secondo cui _sé _perde l'accento davanto a stesso/a/i/e è solo semplificare la lingua. Il fatto che non ci si riesca ad abituare è normalissimo, dal momento che ci hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello a scuola per anni. Fortunatamente l'Accademia della Crusca ha deliberato in favore della sua soppressione, e già in molte grammatiche e dizionarii viene consigliato l'uso di 'sé stesso'.



Sottoscrivo, è (era) una regola sciocca e inutilmente complicata. Io uso _sé stesso_.

Che poi Leopardi fosse ignorante perché scriveva _sé stesso_, beh...


----------

